# Here is my poor Sadie...



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

waiting for her eye surgery, I know she has to be miserable, it hurts me looking at her poor eye..we have a appointment on April 22 or before, if there is a cancellation they will call me :crossfing


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

poor sadie i'm sure she will be better in no time. Give sadie a hug from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

So very sorry for Sadie!
WHAT Is wrong with her eye and April 22nd is a long way off?
Is that the first surgery date they have open?


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I am very sorry she has to wait for her surgery. I was lucky that both times that katie needed surgery on her eyes that the doctor's, at the eye clinic, felt so sorry for her that they did it the same day. She had terrible ulcerations and was in a fair amount of pain.

Have Sadie's eyes ulcerated at all? Or are they just bothering her a lot?

I will keep my fingers crossed for a cancellation. Poor little monkey. Give her lots of kisses from her forum friends,

Kim


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my, does she look miserable...That's a long wait...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor Sadie, I hope her surgery goes well and you'll be lucky to get an earlier date.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Aww, I am very sorry she has to wait for her surgery. I was lucky that both times that katie needed surgery on her eyes that the doctor's, at the eye clinic, felt so sorry for her that they did it the same day. She had terrible ulcerations and was in a fair amount of pain.
> 
> Have Sadie's eyes ulcerated at all? Or are they just bothering her a lot?
> 
> ...


Kim, Sadies eye has not ulcerated, so that's good, we live in a small town and at my vet there is only one out of four vets that does this kinda surgery...I wouldn't trust another one in town..lol


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Heidi36oh said:


> Kim, Sadies eye has not ulcerated, so that's good, we live in a small town and at my vet there is only one out of four vets that does this kinda surgery...I wouldn't trust another one in town..lol


Oh I am so glad to hear she is not dealing with any ulcerations. That is definitely a relief!

And yes, you are best to go with a vet you trust, especially where eyes are concerned!! I still hope you get a cancellation! 

Wishing her all the best :smooch:

Kim


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Aw, Poor Sadie  I hope you get a cancellation and that Sadie can get her eye seen to soon.

Get well soon girl, show your mummy your smiley face again.

Hugs and Kisses


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadie*

Claudia: I will be praying for Sadie-glad there is no ulceration!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Sadie has always been special to me, Give her a big kiss.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Sadie has always been special to me, Give her a big kiss.


Sure will Carole..she is a special girl to me too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, I'm already a nervous wreck and it's still almost 3 weeks away.:uhoh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Poor Sadie. Can you lubricate the eye with something to help make her more comfortable? I'll be praying for a cancellation so she can get in more quickly. Her coat is as shiny as ever, just beautiful.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Poor Sadie. Can you lubricate the eye with something to help make her more comfortable? I'll be praying for a cancellation so she can get in more quickly. Her coat is as shiny as ever, just beautiful.


yes the vet recomended Genteal Severe Eye drops, they help a little, thanks Paula


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Heidi36oh said:


> yes the vet recomended Genteal Severe Eye drops, they help a little, thanks Paula


Glad she's getting some relief. My Sam had severe dry eye in his last year. Nothing as painful as Sadie's eye, but I was constantly putting drops in to keep them clean and lubricated. Give her a nice neck rub from me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> Glad she's getting some relief. My Sam had severe dry eye in his last year. Nothing as painful as Sadie's eye, but I was constantly putting drops in to keep them clean and lubricated. Give her a nice neck rub from me.


Thanks Paula, she got a nice rub from me:wavey:


----------

